# Dual sided projector screen



## macintoshdaddy (Oct 27, 2009)

Do they make a dual sided projections screen for an arena or something? Like a cheap jumbotron?it would obviously have to be a powered screen because it'd have to be stored. Any help?


----------



## museav (Oct 27, 2009)

The closest standard material I can think of is the Stewart Filmscreen Lumiflex 50/50, which allows simultaneous front and rear screen viewing from a single projector, although is requires a very bright projector, is susceptible to ambient light and has the potential issue of one side being front projection and the other side rear projection, thus the images are inverted from one another and text is a real problem. You could always contact Stewart Filmscreen, Hurley Screen, Harkness Hall, Da-Lite, Draper, etc. and ask them, it would probably be a custom material and very dependent upon whether the manufacturing process allows a finish to be applied to both sides of the substrate and whether that would be a problem in regards to the screen rolling up. Another factor for an arena would likely be how large a motorized screen is possible. In the end, it might be easier and less expensive to just use two separate screens mounted back to back with a common low voltage control.


----------



## BillESC (Oct 27, 2009)

It can be done but not on the cheap.


----------

